
A Drupal Developer is going to die on March 24 - chx
https://twitter.com/pdjohnson/status/579036577671819265/photo/1
======
chx
2.5yrs ago on Hacker News homepage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4229108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4229108)

